# ANSWER THIS PLEAZ



## Duztin (Feb 24, 2004)

I HAVE 2 RB'S IN A 55 GALLON AND I WAS WONDERING HOW OFTEN I HAVE TO AND HOW MUCH?????????

PEACE OUT!!!!!


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

How much and how often what ?


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

Duztin said:


> I HAVE 2 RB'S IN A 55 GALLON AND I WAS WONDERING HOW OFTEN I HAVE TO AND HOW MUCH?????????
> 
> PEACE OUT!!!!!


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

yeah like everyone said...huh? you mean feed them?


----------



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

Duztin said:


> I HAVE 2 RB'S IN A 55 GALLON AND I WAS WONDERING HOW OFTEN I HAVE TO AND HOW MUCH?????????
> 
> PEACE OUT!!!!!


 what do u want to ask????????


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Think he forgot what he was askin!! lol :laugh:


----------



## lui_81083 (Feb 18, 2004)

yeah he forgot what he was askin. hehe! maybe he was askin how much and how often must he feed his p's.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

How often and how much you must watch them?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Duztin said:


> I HAVE 2 RB'S IN A 55 GALLON AND I WAS WONDERING HOW OFTEN I HAVE TO AND HOW MUCH?????????
> 
> PEACE OUT!!!!!


 3 times a day


----------



## Stradale360 (Mar 15, 2004)

How can we answser if we don't know what the question is???


----------

